
Introducing the Large Hadron Migrator - DanielRibeiro
http://backstage.soundcloud.com/2011/05/introducing-the-large-hadron-migrator-3/
======
fusiongyro
Granting that Postgres can't get around all locks all of the time, it still
seems like an awful lot of work in your code to get around MySQL not doing its
job. Sounds like a pretty sophisticated solution though.

